# Blackmoor Friday 23rd December



## richart (Dec 19, 2011)

Following on from Oddsocks earlier thread, we are going to play at Blackmoor this Friday, teeing off around 12.00. Aiming to get a quick bacon roll before we play.

We have one, possibly two spaces available for anyone who fancies a game. Blackmoor is on the Hampshire/Surrey border not too far from Farnham/Alton. The cost of the round will be Â£20 which is not a bad deal. Course is sand based, so recent rain shouldn't be a problem. Forecast is not too bad, and it is going to get warmer !

If you would like to join us please let me know.

Rich


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone who hasnt played it would really enjoy it, I'm coming from Croydon so may be able to pick up on route if it helps.., looking forward to it rich


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 19, 2011)

Oddsocks said:



			Anyone who hasnt played it would really enjoy it, I'm coming from Croydon so may be able to pick up on route if it helps.., looking forward to it rich 

Click to expand...

Can you pick me up on your way?


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2011)

patricks148 said:



			Can you pick me up on your way?



Click to expand...

If you fly to Farnborough airport, no problems.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 19, 2011)

it does look a very nice course blackmoor


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 19, 2011)

richart said:



			Following on from Oddsocks earlier thread, we are going to play at Blackmoor this Friday, teeing off around 12.00. Aiming to get a quick bacon roll before we play.

We have one, possibly two spaces available for anyone who fancies a game. Blackmoor is on the Hampshire/Surrey border not too far from Farnham/Alton. The cost of the round will be Â£20 which is not a bad deal. Course is sand based, so recent rain shouldn't be a problem. Forecast is not too bad, and it is going to get warmer !

If you would like to join us please let me know.

Rich
		
Click to expand...


I can make it Friday Richard if you still have space available.


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes your in Sean. Look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 19, 2011)

richart said:



			Yes your in Sean. Look forward to seeing you again.
		
Click to expand...

Great see you both there


----------



## User20205 (Dec 19, 2011)

If you gents are still looking for a fourth please count me in. This is much more appealing that the last minute rush round Tescos.


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2011)

therod said:



			If you gents are still looking for a fourth please count me in. This is much more appealing that the last minute rush round Tescos.
		
Click to expand...

I am not quite sure if Oddsocks has got a fourth, but assuming he hasn't you are more than welcome to play. Will let you know for sure ASAP. Rich


----------



## User20205 (Dec 19, 2011)

richart said:



			I am not quite sure if Oddsocks has got a fourth, but assuming he hasn't you are more than welcome to play. Will let you know for sure ASAP. Rich
		
Click to expand...

No worries. Let me know in due course, cheers Nick


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 19, 2011)

Will know about the 4th by 9am tomorrow


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 20, 2011)

My +1 has been called back into work, so will just be me traveling down.... complete with a large coffee..


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2011)

therod said:



			No worries. Let me know in due course, cheers Nick
		
Click to expand...

Nick if you can still play you are in.:thup: Looks like we have a good fourball. Rich


----------



## Swinger (Dec 20, 2011)

Stick me on the reserve list Richart, if you can handle another game with me that is!


----------



## User20205 (Dec 20, 2011)

richart said:



			Nick if you can still play you are in.:thup: Looks like we have a good fourball. Rich
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rich. I'll get there for 11.30 ish.


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2011)

Swinger said:



			Stick me on the reserve list Richart, if you can handle another game with me that is!
		
Click to expand...

Steve I will try and get another member to play, and then we can have two three balls. It will also mean we don't have to play together.:ears:


----------



## Swinger (Dec 20, 2011)

richart said:



			Steve I will try and get another member to play, and then we can have two three balls. It will also mean we don't have to play together.:ears:

Click to expand...

Don't want to ruin your 4 ball but will probably be able to bring another down to make up 2 4's (if feesable? and we find another victim).

I can understand you not wanting to play with me again, normally once is enough for most people, and especially round on your home course where I've heard your track record isn't that impressive!!


----------



## JustOne (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm in if there's still space?.....


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2011)

I could have been interested too.
I miss my Son
:whoo:


----------



## Swinger (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not worried about bringing an extra down, was just suggesting it if there were no others interested. 

Providing we are allowed 2 fours and Rich can find another member should be good fun.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like it could end up a mini-meet


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2011)

Guys, I have spoken to the club, and I can sign in three guests at Â£20 each, and four more can play at normal winter green fee rate of Â£27.50. Not been able to get another member yet, but at those rates it is hopefully not a problem. By my maths it works out at Â£24.29 each, so if everyone is happy with that we will go for two fourballs. Special Xmas treat I will get the bacon rolls !!

So the players are:

Richart
Oddsocks
Sawtooth
Therod
Swinger
Justone
Smiffy ?

Looks like we have one more place for a forumer, or alternatively Swingers mate.

Everybody ok with this ?

Rich


----------



## Swinger (Dec 20, 2011)

I will make sure to bring up the exact change!!

Sounds all good to me mate. Not spoken to anyone yet at my end and probably better to leave it open to another forumer. Will more than likely be able to get someone late notice though. 

Looking forward to the bacon roll already!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2011)

Should be OK Rich. Be nice to see you again just before Christmas. I can give you a kiss.
Will we get round in time if we are going off at 12.00???


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 20, 2011)

Would I be allowed in? 

Not sure of the logistics just yet though as I'd be driving down from Lincolnshire.

EDIT: Nevermind - It's a 4 hour drive doubt I can make the timings work on Friday. Arse biscuits  :angry:


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2011)

We will need to all be off by 12.00, so will need to be booted and chomping at the bit by 11.45. Suggest we aim to get to the club around 11.00 ish for rolls. Anyone running late can eat on the hoof.

Will bring the mistletoe.

Should be a bit of fine, fingers crossed for the weather.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2011)

Rich I struggle with the Blackmoor rolls with my gnashers.
Can I have a sandwich instead?


----------



## Swinger (Dec 20, 2011)

I think they do protein shakes!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2011)

Swinger said:



			I think they do protein shakes!
		
Click to expand...

I had one of those last night.
Oooooooo Aliona....


----------



## User20205 (Dec 20, 2011)

I go off and actually do some work for an hour & this has turned into Blackmoor the sequel. I'm proper looking forward to it now especially as I had to miss the first one !!ne:


----------



## User20205 (Dec 20, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			I had one of those last night.
Oooooooo Aliona....


Click to expand...

I just got this !

I've  gone right off my M & S christmas soup :angry:


----------



## bobmac (Dec 20, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			Rich I struggle with the Blackmoor rolls with my gnashers.
Can I have a sandwich instead?
		
Click to expand...

You should go to the dentist and get that sorted


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2011)

And please don't take the piss out of my new swing.
I've been working on a few things and it looks a bit shonky


----------



## JustOne (Dec 20, 2011)

therod said:



			I go off and actually do some work for an hour & this has turned into Blackmoor the sequel. I'm proper looking forward to it now especially as I had to miss the first one !!ne:
		
Click to expand...


I've had to do some schedule shuffling to be available and it's on the proviso that Rich said "*Forecast is not too bad, and it is going to get warmer*"

...it had bloody better be!  


[Oddsocks are you doing taxi rides?]


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			And please don't take the piss out of my new swing.
I've been working on a few things and it looks a bit shonky
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe you would think any of us would do that.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2011)

richart said:



			Can't believe you would think any of us would do that.

Click to expand...

I'm now hitting a lovely power draw/duck hook. Stupid thing is, I'm setting up for a shank.


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2011)

JustOne said:



			I've had to do some schedule shuffling to be available and it's on the proviso that Rich said "*Forecast is not too bad, and it is going to get warmer*"

...it had bloody better be! 

Click to expand...

Might be an idea to pack the thermals just in case James. I have been known to tell porkies.:smirk:


----------



## PieMan (Dec 20, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			And please don't take the piss out of my new swing.
I've been working on a few things and it looks a bit shonky
		
Click to expand...

So just the same as the old one then?!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2011)

PieMan said:



			So just the same as the old one then?!!! 

Click to expand...

What the one that beat you at East Brighton???? 
(with the help of my old mate Snelly I might add, but you did have a big gun on your side too although his barrel was a bit bent)


----------



## PieMan (Dec 20, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			What the one that beat you at East Brighton???? 
(with the help of my old mate Snelly I might add, but you did have a big gun on your side too although his barrel was a bit bent)


Click to expand...

True - I seem to remember that Snelly and I had a good game...................!!  My 'partner' and I are now undefeated in about 3 since then though!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2011)

PieMan said:



			True - I seem to remember that Snelly and I had a good game...................!!  My 'partner' and I are now undefeated in about 3 since then though! 

Click to expand...

Yeah but you haven't come up against me with my new swing and Leftie with his bionic hip lately


----------



## PieMan (Dec 20, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			Yeah but you haven't come up against me with my new swing and Leftie with his bionic hip lately


Click to expand...

Well you do both need all the help you can get! :ears:


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 20, 2011)

Whooooohoooo now getting all excited, I'm off to the range to work on my power-shanks  

Justone, I'll be getting on m25 at god stone , happy for you to jump in


----------



## SyR (Dec 20, 2011)

Is there still space for this? I might be able to secure a pass from my darling wife...


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2011)

Just to confirm we are looking for one more forumer to join us this Friday to make up two fourballs. Less than Â£25 for the golf including a bacon roll or sandwich.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 20, 2011)

SyR said:



			Is there still space for this? I might be able to secure a pass from my darling wife...
		
Click to expand...

You can jump in with me Simon if you can make it


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2011)

SyR said:



			Is there still space for this? I might be able to secure a pass from my darling wife...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Simon I was typing my post just as you replied. You are most welcome to join us.


----------



## SyR (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Rich. I've got the ok so I can make it. I'm looking forward to playing the course again. 

Nick, thanks that's very kind. What time do you think you'll be passing the airport station?  

Simon


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2011)

The Blackmoor 8 are:

Richart
Oddsocks
Sawtooth
Therod
Swinger
Justone
Smiffy
SyR

I will aim to get to the club by 11.00, and judging by the time it got dark tonight, we will need to start teeing off by 11.45 at the latest. We will be able to get food and drink after the round in the lounge, and no need for jackets and ties, just smart casual. Anyone that wants a shower bring your own towel.

Safe journeys guys.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 21, 2011)

richart said:



			The Blackmoor 8 are:

Richart
Oddsocks
Sawtooth
Therod
Swinger
Justone
Smiffy
SyR
		
Click to expand...

When is the draw?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry Rich and all. Going to have to pull out. Sam has reminded me that I promised to go Christmas shopping with the boys this week and what with being called into work yesterday and today it's only left me Friday to do it. Really sorry about that and apologise if I've messed things up for you.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 21, 2011)

Christmas shopping 2 days before Christmas..... Smiffy you the man!


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry you will not be able to make it Smiffy. I'm looking favourite for the wooden spoon now.

We do have one free space, so any takers ?


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2011)

JustOne said:



			When is the draw? 

Click to expand...

What draw ? Playing as an eight ball.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2011)

richart said:



			. I'm looking favourite for the wooden spoon now.?
		
Click to expand...

My money is on swinger. He only ever plays the first 14 holes.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 21, 2011)

richart said:



			What draw ? Playing as an eight ball.

Click to expand...

Don't tell Gilbert, he will choke on his pink gin  

Same place at 10am Simon ??


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 21, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry Rich and all. Going to have to pull out. Sam has reminded me that I promised to go Christmas shopping with the boys this week and what with being called into work yesterday and today it's *only left me Friday to do it*. Really sorry about that and apologise if I've messed things up for you.  
















Click to expand...

 May God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			My money is on swinger. He only ever plays the first 14 holes.
		
Click to expand...

He will be ok for 18 holes, he is banned from the bar !


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 21, 2011)

richart said:



			he will be ok for 18 holes, he is banned from the bar !

Click to expand...

lol!


----------



## Swinger (Dec 21, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			My money is on swinger. He only ever plays the first 14 holes.
		
Click to expand...

Richard was telling me all the way round how beautiful the last 4 holes were so I just thought I'd walk them so I could drink in the scenery. In fairness he did the same and they did look cracking. 

I still think he could have beaten me on the day but he chickened out of the shot from the other side of the underpass. 

Rest assured I won't be letting the host talk me out of anything on the last! You taught me a good lesson that day!


----------



## Swinger (Dec 21, 2011)

richart said:



			He will be ok for 18 holes, he is banned from the bar !

Click to expand...

Banned from the bar??
Is that buying the drinks or consuming them too? 

Even if it does warm up like you *suggest* it might Richard I think it will be far short of the record temps set at Camberley that day!


----------



## SyR (Dec 21, 2011)

therod said:



			Same place at 10am Simon ??  

Click to expand...

Sounds good mate.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2011)

Swinger said:



			Rest assured I won't be letting the host talk me out of anything on the last! You taught me a good lesson that day!

Click to expand...

A strategic move which resulted in txl having to buy the drinks.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 21, 2011)

OMG!! Is there a forumer good enough to take Smiffy's place????


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, but I will be at work. And on here.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 21, 2011)

Well thanks to delayed couriers and a supplier cock up im  now forced to work Friday.  I'm absolutely gutted as it would have been a great day and I was really looking forward to it too. Have a great day guys abd have a good Christmas.

Not-friggin-impressed-socks


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry you can't make it now OS, especially as it was your original idea. Have a good Xmas mate.

We now have two spaces if anyone wants to join us.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 21, 2011)

richart said:



			The Blackmoor 8 are:

Safe journeys guys.
		
Click to expand...

it has a special ring to it!!! Enjoy the game everyone - I will be working!! And.. it is about time Rich had a win on is home track so go easy on him. Looking forward to the reports on Smiffy's new swing!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 21, 2011)

I was hoping my day was going to be clear so I could see of I could tag along a bit lastminute.com.

I seem to have been scheduled some appointments though so not looking good, but enjoy the game chaps.


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2011)

Scottjd1 said:



			I was hoping my day was going to be clear so I could see of I could tag along a bit lastminute.com.

I seem to have been scheduled some appointments though so not looking good, but enjoy the game chaps.
		
Click to expand...

If you can make at the last minute you are more than welcome .

Paul unfortunately Smiffy can't play as he has been dragged shopping ! Shame you can't play, but at least we can play the 18th in peace. Have a good Xmas, and look forward to a game in the new year.


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 22, 2011)

why do I have to live so far away. a cracking course that I would love to play again, unfortunately working til 830am, xmas party at 930am and have to go and sign somew papers at 3pm

maybe next time


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 22, 2011)

richart said:



			Sorry you can't make it now OS, especially as it was your original idea. Have a good Xmas mate.

We now have two spaces if anyone wants to join us.
		
Click to expand...

Just one of them things rich, no doubt you and the others will still have a good'en


----------



## JustOne (Dec 22, 2011)

Are we up to 8 for tomorrow yet?



Surely there's a few forumers who'd like to see Swinger hitting 350yds?


----------



## richart (Dec 22, 2011)

Still got a couple of places, otherwise we will have to be known as the Blackmoor 6


----------



## TXL (Dec 23, 2011)

Hope you guys managed to get completed before the heavens opened. I just got home and the rain was of biblical proportions.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 23, 2011)

TXL said:



			Hope you guys managed to get completed before the heavens opened.
		
Click to expand...

No. Swam home.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Got to about the 16th and it really pelted it down and with gale force winds. Me , Swinger and Therod played the last 2 holes but the others behind (ahem) walked in. 

It was good to catch up with you all and thanks for organising Richard.


----------



## SyR (Dec 23, 2011)

I really enjoyed the first 16 holes despite some dubious play by me at times.  The on-off drizzle was manageable and the course was in lovely condition. The driving sleet and rain that hit while we were in the open on the 16th fairway (well in the left heather actually) was epic. We therefore decided to call it a day and seek shelter and warmth in the clubhouse.
Thanks to all for the great company, Rich for hosting and Nick for giving me a lift. Shame about the weather at the end but it was still better than xmas shopping or wrapping presents!


----------



## JustOne (Dec 24, 2011)

Enjoyed the round, it's always a laugh playing with fellow forumers (Steve your mate was a nice fella), shame we were held up several times by a slow 3-ball in front <GRIN>,... they should have called us through and we'd have gotten finished. Thought I was going to die on the 16th when the real stuff came down... it was literally painful... Richart seemed to quite enjoy it 


Can't say I remember being quite as cold since...well EVER actually 

Can't believe you guys actually played the 18th, I'd take my hat off to you if I had one :angry:

Have a good Chrimbo guys... same next year???


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 24, 2011)

SyR said:



			Shame about the weather at the end but it was still better than xmas shopping or wrapping presents!
		
Click to expand...

    I bet it wasn't


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 24, 2011)

Even though it sounded like mother nature was the true winner I'm still gutted I missed out!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 24, 2011)

We had a bloody monsoon down here yesterday afternoon. Not seen rain like it in ages. I thought of you lads out there. And then I got a call from James...........


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 24, 2011)

Did you laugh tho smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 24, 2011)

Oddsocks said:



			Did you laugh tho smiffy
		
Click to expand...

  I didn't laugh...but I sighed a sigh of relief that I hadn't driven the 2 hours to get there


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 24, 2011)

True....... But still gutted I didn't play


----------



## User20205 (Dec 24, 2011)

It character building. I was all for walking in but there was a look of madness in Swingers eyes when he said he wanted to play 17 + 18. He didn't look like a man to argue with. 

Cheers for the game Steve & Sean, and cheers Rich for having us. I really enjoyed the course despite the light rain. At least I got to test out my rain gloves !!


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2011)

I really enjoyed the day guys, and good to meet up again. The sight of James drying his arse with the hand dryer is something that will no doubt give me nightmares. I have put the date in my diary for next year ! First time I have ever seen the 18th green flooded, so that was some down pour at the end.

It was also nice that my score after 15 holes was good enough to beat Swingers after 18.:whoo:If anyone wants any tips about playing in the rain let me know. I notice the others forgot to say who won.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, Rich came in with a winning score of 32 points after 15 holes to disprove the theory that he can't win around his own track. :clap:

The rumour is that he only came in because he couldn't play on as his glasses steamed up !!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 24, 2011)

richart said:



			I really enjoyed the day guys, and good to meet up again. The sight of James drying his arse with the hand dryer is something that will no doubt give me nightmares. I have put the date in my diary for next year ! First time I have ever seen the 18th green flooded, so that was some down pour at the end.

Well done Richard I think the scoring ended something like this with you nicking it by a point.

Richart 32pts
Swinger 31pts
Therod 30pts
Sawtooth 30pts

Not sure about the rest........

Considering we couldnt hold onto our clubs from about the 14th onwards (apart from therod with his rain gloves that is) the scoring wasnt all that bad.

I took some snaps whilst stood on the 17th tee but they came out very small will post them later if I can.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2011)

I was all for carrying on, but we felt sorry for James as he didn't have any waterproof trousers.  My Proquips kept me perfectly dry and warm.


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2011)

It was so dark when you were playing the 17th Sean, the only think I could see was Swingers yellow ball.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 24, 2011)

They are some crap scores. I reckon I would have won had I been able to attend


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			They are some crap scores. I reckon I would have won had I been able to attend
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 24, 2011)

richart said:



			:rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

  You can laugh! With my new swing and the Cobra's firing on all four, you wouldn't have stood a chance. I reckon I would have been good for a 39 pointer with a couple of blobs. Wonkers, the lot of you


----------



## User20205 (Dec 24, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			You can laugh! With my new swing and the Cobra's firing on all four, you wouldn't have stood a chance. I reckon I would have been good for a 39 pointer with a couple of blobs. Wonkers, the lot of you
		
Click to expand...

You'd have been stuffed unless you've recently got windscreen wipers on your glasses. :fore:


----------



## JustOne (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm still cold!





Smiffy you'd have been blubbing like a girl by the 5th hole... it was best that you stayed home wrapping Chrimbo pressies, 14pts wouldn't have gotten you amongst the prizes :ears:


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2011)

It was real men out there yesterday Smiffy, not fancy dans.:ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 24, 2011)

richart said:



			It was real men out there yesterday Smiffy, not fancy dans.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I bet you were as jealous as feck weren't you Gladys???


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 24, 2011)

I played my course. With a combination of horrid conditions and a shockingly bad swing, I managed 7 points, 5 lost balls, over 13 holes.

I wasn't much better today really.


----------



## Swinger (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry about the delay in responce guys. Computer problems at present.

Thanks alot to all for a fun day. Nice to see some of the guys again. 
Only took me a couple of days to dry the gear out!

The practise in the harsh conditions has seemed to do my game a few favours over the Christmas break so far but my friend who came up seems to be a bit of a sorry case at present!

With reference to playing the last I personally can't believe that the other four didn't. We had come that far in the wind and rain so why not? It was not, despite rumours, because I had paid for 18 and there was no way I was leaving till I had played them!







JustOne said:



			Enjoyed the round, it's always a laugh playing with fellow forumers (Steve your mate was a nice fella), 

Have a good Chrimbo guys... same next year??? 

Click to expand...

Barry said similar, he enjoyed the golf and the company just wasn't too keen on the weather!

I might have to wait until nearer the time so I can check the weather before committing to another mini meet at this time of year!!


----------

